# Hukam/ ਹੁਕਮ : What Does It Mean?



## Ambarsaria (Nov 5, 2011)

We see great emphasis in Gurbani discourse as well as in common usage of the word Hukam/ ਹੁਕਮ.
ਰੱਬ ਦੇ ਹੁਕਮ ਬ*ਿਨਾਂ ਤੇ ਪੱਤਾ ਵੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਹ*ਿੱਲਦਾ /   Even a leaf does not move without creator’s dictum.

ਰੱਬ ਦੇ ਹੁਕਮ ਅੱਗੇ ਕ*ਿਹਦਾ ਜ਼ੋਰ ਚਲਦਾ ਹੈ / Who can overpower creator’s dictum.
ਕ*ਿਸੇ ਮੌਤ ਦੇ ਮੌਕੇ ਤੇ ਕਹ*ਿੰਦੇ ਨੇਂ , " ਰੱਬ ਦ ਹੁਕਮ / ਭਾਣਾਂ ਤੇ  ਮੰਨਨਾਂ ਹੀ ਪੈਂਦਾ ਹੈ "/   Mentioned commonly at death of someone, we have to accept creator’s dictum.


In all these Rab/Creator (a noun) is understood and identified with the ਹੁਕਮ/dictum.


Search for ਹੁਕਮ yields 431 hits in Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji from Srigranth.org (  Results *1* - *30* of *431).*

Some of the manifestations of the word ਹੁਕਮ/Hukam are,

ਹੁਕਮ/Hukam  ----- - dictum (creator’s)
*ਹੁਕਮੀ**/*Hukmī ----  by or with creator's dictum
*ਹੁਕਮਿ**/*Hukmea -- in the creator's dictum
ਹੁਕਮੈ/Hukmai   -- per the creator's dictum

In Japji Sahib we find great usage and elaboration of this word as it relates to us and the creator and the relationship therein.  Let us review 2nd Pauri of Japji Sahib.




> ਹੁਕਮੀ ਹੋਵਨਿ ਆਕਾਰ ਹੁਕਮੁ ਨ ਕਹਿਆ ਜਾਈ ॥
> हुकमी होवनि आकार हुकमु न कहिआ जाई ॥
> Hukmī hovan ākār hukam na kahi▫ā jā▫ī.
> By His Command, bodies are created; His Command cannot be described.
> ...


_Through the creator’s dictum all manifests.  There is no description of description of creator’s dictum._


> ਹੁਕਮੀ ਹੋਵਨਿ ਜੀਅ ਹੁਕਮਿ ਮਿਲੈ ਵਡਿਆਈ ॥
> हुकमी होवनि जीअ हुकमि मिलै वडिआई ॥
> Hukmī hovan jī▫a hukam milai vadi▫ā▫ī.
> By His Command, souls come into being; by His Command, glory and greatness are obtained.
> ...


 
_All life takes shape through creator’s dictum and through same, the glory manifests._



> ਹੁਕਮੀ ਉਤਮੁ ਨੀਚੁ ਹੁਕਮਿ ਲਿਖਿ ਦੁਖ ਸੁਖ ਪਾਈਅਹਿ ॥
> हुकमी उतमु नीचु हुकमि लिखि दुख सुख पाईअहि ॥
> Hukmī uṯam nīcẖ hukam likẖ ḏukẖ sukẖ pā▫ī▫ah.
> By His Command, some are high and some are low; by His Written Command, pain and pleasure are obtained.
> ...


_Through creator’s dictum one becomes virtuous or bad.  Per the creator’s dictum and writing all ills and happiness are experienced._


> ਇਕਨਾ ਹੁਕਮੀ ਬਖਸੀਸ ਇਕਿ ਹੁਕਮੀ ਸਦਾ ਭਵਾਈਅਹਿ ॥
> इकना हुकमी बखसीस इकि हुकमी सदा भवाईअहि ॥
> Iknā hukmī bakẖsīs ik hukmī saḏā bẖavā▫ī▫ah.
> Some, by His Command, are blessed and forgiven; others, by His Command, wander aimlessly forever.
> ...


_Some are blessed through creator’s dictum while same creates a state of forever transformation for other.  _


ਹੁਕਮੈ ਅੰਦਰਿ ਸਭੁ ਕੋ ਬਾਹਰਿ ਹੁਕਮ ਨ ਕੋਇ ॥ 


> हुकमै अंदरि सभु को बाहरि हुकम न कोइ ॥
> Hukmai anḏar sabẖ ko bāhar hukam na ko▫e.
> Everyone is subject to His Command; no one is beyond His Command.
> ਸਾਰੇ ਉਸ ਦੇ ਅਮਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਹਨ ਅਤੇ ਉਸ ਦੇ ਅਮਰ ਤੋਂ ਬਾਹਰ ਕੋਈ ਨਹੀਂ।
> ...


_All is as per creator’s dictum and nothing is outside of creator’s dictum._


> ਨਾਨਕ ਹੁਕਮੈ ਜੇ ਬੁਝੈ ਤ ਹਉਮੈ ਕਹੈ ਨ ਕੋਇ ॥੨॥
> नानक हुकमै जे बुझै त हउमै कहै न कोइ ॥२॥
> Nānak hukmai je bujẖai ṯa ha▫umai kahai na ko▫e. ||2||
> O Guru Nanak, one who understands His Command, does not speak in ego. ||2||
> ...


_Those who come to understand creator’s dictum, never utter a word laced with ego._
_
_


> _Essence__:  Hukam is a manifestation of the creator’s actions and its impacts on all of creation.  It is indescribable but needs to be so recognized in one’s living._


 Challenge becomes how do we understand what is indescribable?  The clue is to note where the end results show up.  These show up in all of creation far and near.  Understanding and taking note of such is path of increasing enlightenment.  Even though in human terms the road is infinitely long.


So us being part of creator’s creation don’t need to just throw up our hands and say, “I will never understand and it is out of my control!”.  Creation is what creator acts through.  Within creation the creator has blessed us all in varying degrees and given us the capability to further develop ourselves with the potential embedded in us.  As we develop so we become available for action’s per creator’s dictum.


All errors always mine in any mis-interpretation and I stand corrected.  I welcome suggestions, comments or extensions to the theme.


Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Ambarsaria (Nov 6, 2011)

*Note:*  Sorry but I did want to add to the post but missed the window of change.  So here it goes.
_________________________________________________________________________________


> Within creation the _creator has  blessed_ us all in varying degrees _and given us the capability to further  develop ourselves_ with the potential embedded in us.  As we develop so  we become available for action’s per creator’s dictum.


We always remain part of creation at all times.  What happens is how we develop per the available capabilities and flexibilities that we are provided with.  Some examples,


Some become Business centric
Some are less interested in Maya
Some have become thieves
Some have become angry, hateful and vindictive
All such are allowed in creation and are part of our flexibility and tool kit.  However each such development of anyone has consequences for such person(s) and their relationship to all that is around.

Such then translates into all good actions, bad actions, positive environments, happiness, sadness, wars, murders, genocide, etc.

Hukam in such situations just translates into acting who we become.  The checks and balances in the creator's creation then come into effect and create trends of sustaianable versus unsustainable withing species, other species and non-life.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Ambarsaria (Nov 7, 2011)

Veer jios and Bhain jios, it appears there is little interaction in this thread.  I would have liked to get feedback on any errors or ommissions.

I do want to wrap my thought process on this as follows.

*Hukam** / **ਹੁਕਮ* :  For ever and never changing need to continue to better understand creator's creation; understand the needs to live with all through your understanding; living in consonance with all using your ever increasing understanding.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Nov 7, 2011)

Ambarsaria ji,

Guru Fateh.

Here is one more thread about Hukum:

http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/hard-talk/32570-hukam-and-medical-treatment.html

My take:

Hukam is both an acceptance and a  challenge. Hukam is the first and the last word; however there is a span  between the two to be filled by us. Now, the question arises what tools  to use to fill in this span.

The latest example is in the recent events in Copiapo (pot of gold),  Chile. There were 35 miners in total. As soon as two of them left, the  wall collapsed and the 33 got stuck. They had rations for 2 days which  they extended to 17 days by eating half a spoon of tuna daily till the  small hole was drilled and the outer world who had thought all had been  dead came to the realisation that all were found alive. It was all  Hukam. Hukam is not the acceptance of things in a passive manner but  being proactive about things. 

Finding solutions to the problems faced is also Hukam. Hukam is not  about giving up but about moving forward after its acceptance.

Hukam has allowed the research in all possible fields including the  medical field. Soon, the first person with the spinal cord injury will  be able to benefit from the embryonic stem cells research.

We are very fortunate to have Sri Guru Granth Sahib, our only Guru, our  Tool Box, our only GPS which guides us and offers us the tools to excel  in any and every field we may choose. This is the DNA of Sikhi. This is  the Hukam.

Regards

 Tejwant Singh


----------



## Ambarsaria (Nov 8, 2011)

Tejwant Singh ji, thank you, very well said.  I agree 110%.

I will call Sikhism an evergreen religion accepting of all scientific or other discoveries and for ever searching for greater understanding.  No hangups and no fuss.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## ravneet_sb (Nov 8, 2011)

Sat Sri Akaal,

Many a times focus goes on the subject

What cause imagination, Is it Light?

Though Nirankaar, having no form, 
but every form appears have form with light

What causes thought,  Is it air?

Is Imagination behind every thought 
and 
Is thought behind every action.

Is that "Hukam" 

Is "Human" sounds are "AIR"

Light changes air 
and 
air governs breath of humans.

Change in air brings 
changes in drinking pattern, eating patterns, clothing patterns, housing patterns, 
basics of human

Is that "Hukam" of "Nature"

Who controls nature of "Light" and "Air"

And how light and air impacts life.

Is life also "Light"  "Air" and "Matter"

What goes in mobile and it is "Dead" 

What is that "Signal" which goes and phone is "Dead"

What is that unique id "Millions of Mobiles" 
but each mobile has "unique no" 

Is that unique 
"Cause of "Nature" 
for which one possess life.


"Guru's Bani" says 

   jo tuDh bhaavai saa-ee bhalee kaar.
  Whatever pleases You is the only good done,
too sadaa salaamat nirankaar. ||16||
  You, Eternal and Formless One! ||16||

  mannay kee gat kahee na jaa-ay.
  The state of the faithful cannot be described.
(Mind acts with speed of light, which process information, the enitre genetic record in situations, which is intution, in tution, like google search engine, in milliseconds it provides information,and only body can execute one thought at a time)
 jay ko kahai pichhai pachhutaa-ay.
  One who tries to describe this shall regret the attempt.
(And executable thought can not be described before hand, if one is judge mental with past experience, one is false)


  kaagad kalam na likhanhaar.
  No paper, no pen, no scribe
(No paper can scribe the entire genetic information, which mind process in milli seconds)

mannay kaa bahi karan veechaar.
  can record the state of the faithful.
   aisaa naam niranjan ho-ay.
  Such is the Name of the Immaculate Lord.
   jay ko man jaanai man ko-ay. ||12||
  Only one who has faith comes to know such a state of mind. ||12||
(No paper can scribe the entire genetic information, which mind process)

   mannai surat hovai man buDh.
  The faithful have intuitive awareness and intelligence.
(One whose imaginative sense is evoked, only they can process information)

mannai sagal bhavan kee suDh.
  The faithful know about all worlds and realms.
   mannai muhi chotaa naa khaa-ay.
  The faithful shall never be struck across the face.
   mannai jam kai saath na jaa-ay.
  The faithful do not have to go with the Messenger of Death.
   aisaa naam niranjan ho-ay.
  Such is the Name of the Immaculate Lord.
   jay ko man jaanai man ko-ay. ||13||
  Only one who has faith comes to know such a state of mind. ||13||

jo tuDh bhaavai saa-ee bhalee kaar.
  Whatever pleases You is the only good done,
too sadaa salaamat nirankaar. ||16||
  You, Eternal and Formless One! ||16||


Wahe Guru Ji Ka Khalsa
Wahe Guru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## Ambarsaria (Nov 8, 2011)

ravneet_sb ji I don't want to nit-pick but there are lot of factual errors in your post.  I recognize it is a way of expression but that is fine.  However it is important to not to go factually too wrong or we start hallucinating with ego and I do it many a times.  Some example from one line,

(Mind acts with  speed of light


Nope, nothing travels in any media which we are at the speed of light.  Only light in perfect vacuum

, which process information, the enitre genetic record in  situations, which is intution, in tution, like google search engine,


Google search engine is a commercial search engine.  What you see as the top most answer is colored by commercial consideration.
 in  milliseconds it provides information,and only body can execute _one  thought at a time_)


Thought is not the single element of reaction in our body.  Many smaller and bigger things at play.  You can be both thinking a thought(s) while doing something else.
Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## ravneet_sb (Nov 8, 2011)

Sat Sri Akaal,

*Ambarsaria* Ji,

These are my personal perceptions and analogy from the physical world 

like google and so on............. 

as the actual happenings are beyond description as stated in "GURU's BANI". 


mannay kee gat kahee na jaa-ay.
jay ko kahai pichhai pachhutaa-ay


Any personal perception can be discarded checked or corrected. 

I am having not so accurate inside body experiences, related to process, 
so it may be hallucination from the physical world. 

One has to find the way of expression to describe 


Thanks for checking and correction. 

One improves only after checks and balances.


Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/members/ambarsaria.html


----------



## Ishna (Jul 9, 2012)

Bump.

Many thanks to Ambarsaria ji for their efforts.  Very good.

I also second Tejwant ji 110%.


----------

